# Anyone else have this problem?



## gewaltiger Sturm (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Gotta love how they can be both!!!!!!


----------



## gewaltiger Sturm (Jan 25, 2012)

And how no one really knows which one they are!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Some people get offended when people think their GSD is a killing machine, but I actually prefer people, preferabley strangers, to assume that. If I want them to know that Titan will do virtually anything for a Tennis Ball.. I will tell them.. hehe 

I had a co worker once that told me "Dang!! He's HUGE!!! He probably eats babies!!" I laughed and didn't correct him.. people entertain me with their ignorance sometimes.


----------



## gewaltiger Sturm (Jan 25, 2012)

The fact that they are big and people have the perception of them makes it that much better. They dont have to be mean at all. Most people are not going to test them. Thats why all mine have been big babies and im the same way. I dont tell people and different.


----------

